# Best clippers on the market?



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

My fav's are the Andis clippers. Particularily the AGC2 Model. 

Here's a link:
http://www.andis.com/USA/products.asp?Div=LG Animal&Animal=Horse

The blue ones on the bottom right are the best. The red one in the bottiom left is also an AGC2 and works really well.

These clippers can take alot of abuse. They're very quiet and don't burn your hand like some of the Oster's do. It's really quiet and you don't have to oil it. You can just spray it with a cooling spray when the blade gets hot. They also have a model on there that has a light on it so you can see easier. But that's not something I need.

Edit: I forgot to add that they're also compatible with the Oster blades so you wouldn't have to buy new blades.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I have the A5 Golden Oster clippers, and they aren't wonderful (A little loud, and the hot air gets blown onto your hand sometimes (at least it's not the horse!) ) but they aren't horrible, either. The blades stay cool for a long time, I've done some heavy duty clipping and they're fine, and I have all kinds of blade for them, hehe. I do enjoy them a lot, actually.
I also have a small wahl cordless pair that I don't fancy too much. You can't change the blades (they're #30), it broke in about a year with VERY little use, they don't hold a charge... If you could change the blades to #40's and it was a little more durable, they would have been great because they were tiny, and QUIET. I may try the newer model they have... hopefully I can change the blades!


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I have a pair of Heinegers and they are fabulous, just ask the horses I clip :lol:


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

What all do you use your clippers for? My personal favorite are Oster Power Pro Ultra clippers. They're quiet, more powerful then most of the clippers out there, and cordless! Plus, the battery lasts a long time and don't take too long to recharge. If you're looking for something just to do ears and whiskers you probably don't need something that powerful (or expensive, they're about $200). But if you need something to body clip legs, thick bridle paths, etc, these clippers will do the job well!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mostly face, ears, bridle path and occasionally legs. Haven't done a full body clip in a long time. So something low to mid power, preferably cordless and quiet would be ideal. I've mostly been using them on quarters, tb's and arabs...my up and coming friesian has pretty coarse hair though, so I might need to get something a little more heavy-duty this time around.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't there is a "best pair" as they all have glitches. The clippers I have are the Oster Clipmaster. Never had a problem. Work great.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i use the Oster A-5. 

i love them...but they aren't really heavy duty enough (imo) to do many body clips


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions, guys


----------

